# What are you procrastinating on right now?



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I’ve been meaning to take a shower for the past 15 minutes. What about you?


----------



## CaptainBoz (Jan 20, 2018)

Everything!

Haven't taken my shower either. Here's my quick todo list that I probably won't do till December or never.

Pay my property taxes.
Fix my kids scooter so I can sell it.
Sell my kids old Saxophone
Pay my bills.
Go to the courthouse and get a copy of the judgement I got against a company that stole my money.
Clean my basement
Finish setting up my home theatre system.
Finish my home network.
Transfer all my old home videos to digital.
FIND A JOB.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

Right now, going over some of my notes & going down to Costco to pick up something for someone.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Paying for more driving lessons


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

getting caught up on some reading and getting back into the fitness routine that I can't seem to stick to anymore.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Messaging someone.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Showering. I did brush my teeth earlier so I could practice reading aloud though.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

life


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Slep.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Showering..


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Writing my comic story.

_ Sent from the speeding Frog while texting on Tapatalk_


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 29, 2017)

work on a coding program.. and well is fryday and i just want to go home, and be on vacation till Jan 2nd


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Sleep. I briefly slept. I couldn't sleep. I'm going to pay for it later on. I might as well get up and get dress because in 2 hours later I would have to get up anyway.

_Sent from Mars using Tapatalk_


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Fun Spirit said:


> Sleep. I briefly slept. I couldn't sleep. I'm going to pay for it later on. I might as well get up and get dress because in 2 hours later I would have to get up anyway.
> 
> _Sent from Mars using Tapatalk_


No sweet dreams?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

@Suchness









_Sent from Mars using Tapatalk_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Studying


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Finishing my coffee, showering and getting ready for work. I have an hour and a half.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Washing dishes, sweeping and mopping the kitchen. Getting the trash together. Pretty much everything I need to do rn.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Going to the doctor for a physical.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Getting out of bed to pee


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Sleep.



3stacks said:


> Getting out of bed to pee


Hate when that happens...usually does when I'm most comfortable in bed.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

3stacks said:


> Getting out of bed to pee





CNikki said:


> Sleep.
> 
> Hate when that happens...usually does when I'm most comfortable in bed.


Happens to me every time I'm about to fall asleep.


----------



## AliceKawaiiDreams (Jan 1, 2019)

Baking a cake.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Going to bed. :cig


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Cleaning my room, organizing my dresser, trimming my dog's nails, recycling my pile of wine and liquor bottles, buying a bunch of non urgent but things I could use on my amazon to-buy list that I have saved up for about a year.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Blue Dino said:


> Cleaning my room, organizing my dresser, trimming my dog's nails, recycling my pile of wine and liquor bottles, buying a bunch of non urgent but things I could use on my amazon to-buy list that I have saved up for about a year.


Can we get more pics of your dog?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I've been procrastinating on life since 2014. Also suicide.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

Getting my life together / ending it all.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Putting a bed frame together. Ordering a new matress for guest room.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Suchness said:


> Can we get more pics of your dog?


Of course, I will put that on my to-do list right now.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Posting more pictures of my dog on here. Definitely on the way way back of my to do list. :lol


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

I’m just wondering why some people become evil and say evil things when there not being provoked by evil heh


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Blue Dino said:


> Of course, I will put that on my to-do list right now.





Blue Dino said:


> Posting more pictures of my dog on here. Definitely on the way way back of my to do list. :lol


Don't be like that, put it at the front.


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

fluorish said:


> I'm just wondering why some people become evil and say evil things when there not being provoked by evil heh


Excuse my curiosity by this. I feel like it sometimes takes more willpower or resources than I have to keep my emotions contained and under control. I don't know if I would call these things evil, but I understand that I haven't been sufficiently tested in life to really empathize with everything I see people do.

I need to go to sleep and have a chiropractic succubus readjust my poor back.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I should be sleep by now.


----------



## Greatthinker (Jun 21, 2018)

Planning travel


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Sending mail


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Updating my Patreon & promoting it.

Going to buy a new pair of jeans


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I need to sleep. It is 4:08am. And I need to charge my phone again. It is on 45%

Sent from Nelly's Air Force One using Tapatalk


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Fun Spirit said:


> I need to sleep. It is 4:08am. And I need to charge my phone again. It is on 45%
> 
> Sent from Nelly's Air Force One using Tapatalk


45%!? Pshhhh


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Suchness said:


> 45%!? Pshhhh


What?: D LOL That's low to me. I get scared when I see 65%

Sent from Nelly's Air Force One using Tapatalk


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Fun Spirit said:


> What?: D LOL That's low to me. I get scared when I see 65%
> 
> Sent from Nelly's Air Force One using Tapatalk


I was down to 4% last night. Living on the edge.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Suchness said:


> I was down to 4% last night. Living on the edge.


That is crazy: D

Sent from Nelly's Air Force One using Tapatalk


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Fun Spirit said:


> That is crazy: D
> 
> Sent from Nelly's Air Force One using Tapatalk


You should try and see how low you can get down before charging.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Suchness said:


> You should try and see how low you can get down before charging.


Ok

I'll give it a try. I'm already at 85% at 8:41am

Sent from Nelly's Air Force One using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Practicing/studying music theory for guitar, also recording new music


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I plan to take a bath but I just ate. I'm not too quick to go in some water after eating.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Going to check a heavily pregnant cow, it's pretty dark out there, I hope slenderman or the banshee ain't out there, or maybe they could help me if they are, what else are they gonna be doing : /


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

blue2 said:


> Going to check a heavily pregnant cow, it's pretty dark out there, I hope slenderman or the banshee ain't out there, or maybe they could help me if they are, what else are they gonna be doing : /


I want someone to draw a picture of this. You, of course, would be drawn like the guy in your avatar. Slenderman and the banshee aiding you with the cow, priceless.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sleep...should be sleeping right now. Work is just a few hours away. But anxiety and worry is keeping me from doing so.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I should be sleep by now but I can't seem to stay asleep.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Sleep, as usual.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> blue2 said:
> 
> 
> > I want someone to draw a picture of this. You, of course, would be drawn like the guy in your avatar. Slenderman and the banshee aiding you with the cow, priceless.
> ...


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I got up out of bed an hour ago determined to take a shower. But I just went into my brother’s room and made a post while lying on his bed for some reason. :/ (He’s not home). As soon as I finish this I want to at least take a break from my phone.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Quitting my job.

The level of raw hate I have for my coworkers has reached a point that I didn't know was possible. Some people really should not exist.


----------



## Jolese (Jan 4, 2005)

I don't want to think fully about answering this question because that is not where I am at right now even though I probably should be. I am just trying to listen to some part of myself that is insisting I should be present here in just a small amount, in whatever way I can be. I am reacting to just the turn of emotions I felt this morning. First I feel this way, then that, then this and then I want to...cry. But I feel like even that emotion is just some weak total cop out. And then I get angry because I wish I could tell someone I felt this certain way recently and it was very illogical, and then that winds up leading to just feeling like a lot of things are no-gos. And I don't know if this is like some deeply imbedded (maybe sub-conscious?) form of procrastination. Or if there is truly something here I am not attending to properly. Or if I should just embrace this part of myself as who I am and that it's okay as is, not expect it to change. And then of course, there is this concern that by posting this I am going to start feeling anxious, so what am I even doing?? Am I making the right choice. Anyway that's it.


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

Going to the gym...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Posting music to my Patreon page, promoting my Patreon page, posting an ad for this guitar again in the hope it’ll move this time, studying music theory, reading these books, etc


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I should be asleep but I thoughts running through my mind.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm procrastinating getting my life back so for the time being I'm stuck with this semi-life thing

In terms of urgency I'm procrastinating ordering more meds
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Looking for a dermatologist. Looking for a new job. Going to meetups. Looking for a boyfriend.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Work!! I always lose my motivation and energy after lunch and today I am really not feeling it even though for once, I am actually busy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

The easier answer is what I'm not procrastinating on.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Need to shave my head. Scalp is itchy. Once that starts it only gets worse until I shave my head. 

Fighting to put off going back to bed until I actually get sleepy.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Need to shave my head. Scalp is itchy. Once that starts it only gets worse until I shave my head.
> 
> Fighting to put off going back to bed until I actually get sleepy.


No don't do it!

Ha Ha I'm joking


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Fun Spirit said:


> No don't do it!
> 
> Ha Ha I'm joking


 Don't shave my head?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Don't shave my head?


Yeah


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Fun Spirit said:


> Yeah


 :lol

Why in the world not?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Why in the world not?


I don't know. I just felt like I had to protest. LMAO


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Fun Spirit said:


> I don't know. I just felt like I had to protest. LMAO


 :lol

OK.

Well, it's done and I'm smooth as a seal. 
@SamanthaStrange


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

WillYouStopDave said:


> :lol
> 
> OK.
> 
> ...


I'm just gonna pretend like I have no idea why you mentioned me. :hide

:lol


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Smooth as a seal? Ha Ha: D
I like that joke

Do we all get to see a photo of your newly shaved head on the Photo thread?

@SamanthaStrange
*Whispers* He's trying to impress you;D Go get him gurl. LOL


----------



## kudos06 (Apr 20, 2018)

Fun Spirit said:


> Smooth as a seal? Ha Ha: D
> I like that joke
> 
> Do we all get to see a photo of your newly shaved head on the Photo thread?
> ...


Hello recognize me? 

Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Fun Spirit said:


> Smooth as a seal? Ha Ha: D
> I like that joke
> 
> Do we all get to see a photo of your newly shaved head on the Photo thread?
> ...


 That's a big ole nope. I used to have a pic on my profile but I wasn't smooth as a seal in it. Although my noggin had been recently baldified in that pic and I kind of looked like a blown light bulb.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

kudos06 said:


> Hello recognize me?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


Kuuuuuuudos!
Oh WOW!
LMAO:rofl :rofl


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> That's a big ole nope. I used to have a pic on my profile but I wasn't smooth as a seal in it. Although my noggin had been recently baldified in that pic and I kind of looked like a blown light bulb.


Aw. Ok

Aw Don't be so mean to your head


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

SamanthaStrange said:


> I'm just gonna pretend like I have no idea why you mentioned me. :hide
> 
> :lol


 I'm actually suppressed that I remembered that episode at the timely moment to mention it.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Going to bed.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Paper mache art projects

House Cleaning

Replacing a car headlight 

And a bunch of other things. Thought I'd just list what I had planned to do today


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Supposed to be working right now. Luckily, I am working from home and no one can see me not focusing or caring about work right now. Too anxious plus I don’t have enough to do so I need to stretch out the work I do have as long as possible.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Going to my Dad's. Have work to do there as well


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

The easier answer would be what I'm not procrastinating on, and that would be wasting time online.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cleaning, working on an art project, and mowing the lawn


----------



## Evelin_ (May 27, 2020)

washing my hair and then studying


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Taking care of my pets before bed. Don't worry it will get done


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Studying for my coding bootcamp. I've only studied for 50 minutes today and we're supposed to do two hours a day. I'm struggling with the current material and I don't want to face that...have a workshop tomorrow morning. I feel like I'm back in school. I promise I'll do at least half an hour tonight before I go to bed.


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

IcedOver said:


> The easier answer would be what I'm not procrastinating on, and that would be wasting time online.


Yep pretty much.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cooking and working on paper mache project


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

@slyfox do you have paper mache posted online.

posting this jam I did with this guy so he can listen to it. stupid google drive doesn't work.
also working on music.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Cleaning the cah


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

EndofSummer said:


> @*slyfox* do you have paper mache posted online.


Not at the moment. I have actually not completed anything paper mache since I was in junior high or high school. I have a mushroom that I'm close to finishing. Already primed it and started painting. I need to go over it again and then seal it.

Have a bunch of works in progress. I started way too many justifying that I could work on one while the others dried. Makes sense but I went overboard.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cleaning and cooking my meal. I have weird hours


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Packing


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Loading the car and leaving


----------

